# what lubricant do you use?



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I never really put much stock into lubricants I always looked at it as all the same. I use tw-25b for my handguns just because my sig came with it so I bought a tube. I use grease on the rails etc. and oil on the smaller moving parts. I do things a little different with my rifles. I've always used high temp ball bearing grease and whatever oil I have around as of recently pb blaster. Dont know why I do my rifles different I guess its kinda like you throw regular gas into the beater and 98 oct into your caddy. Never thought much of it till my buddy screamed bloody murder while I was doing my monthly checks of my rifles. Just wondering what everybody uses and is there really a difference?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Breakfree CLP or Eezox.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Buffing the in sides parts, This helps out your pistol from dragging,10-to-15% Better. 
The top of the line.Or the best of the best. You will find it in your gun stores. (FLITZ)..
Flitz - Gun/Knife Care Kit

And militec-1 is the best MILITEC-1 - The ONLY all-purpose synthetic metal conditioner and gun oil

A light teflon grease may work better on the rails of a pistol.In humid or salty climates, Rust Inhibiting Grease (RIG) works better to protect the bore of a pistol or revolver (and the chambers), but it must be a very light coat to keep from Increasing the pressures when firing.

Any good quality gun oil will do fine under most circumstances.If you live in the cold cold,(Tri-Flo and Breakfree) down to -20 deg.

A clean pistol,Is a great working pistol. Thats all I have to say about that.:smt023:smt068


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

3 and 1 oil and a teflon grease on the rails.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

PB Blaster is designed to break down and remove stuff. Probably ok for a cleaner, but I wouldn't leave it on and use as a lube unless you can get a list of its ingredients. I personally like cleaners that are just aggressive enough to do the job and lubricants that are neutral. For example gun solvent to clean and gun oil to lube. Keep it simple and spend a few dollars on stuff made for guns. That will cheaply and easily eliminate any uncertainty.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Uh KY works for me..........wait youre talking gun lube??



sorry I just had to...


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

SMann said:


> PB Blaster is designed to break down and remove stuff. Probably ok for a cleaner, but I wouldn't leave it on and use as a lube unless you can get a list of its ingredients. I personally like cleaners that are just aggressive enough to do the job and lubricants that are neutral. For example gun solvent to clean and gun oil to lube. Keep it simple and spend a few dollars on stuff made for guns. That will cheaply and easily eliminate any uncertainty.


Be careful! PB is designed to break up and free rust. Bluing is a form of rust.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I stick with CLP. I guess I haven't ventured to far out of my time spent cleaning rifles in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

Ballistol and Militec grease on rails.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

ponzer04 said:


> I stick with CLP. I guess I haven't ventured to far out of my time spent cleaning rifles in the Marine Corps.


Me too, although the USAF was my excuse. It does get kinda chilly here in ND, but Break Free CLP handles everything well, all year 'round.

If it ain't broke...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Remoil and Hoppes as the cleaner. I don't believe Remoil is the best rust protectant but it has been a very good lubricant for me over the years.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rem-Oil for me


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Doug B. said:


> Be careful! PB is designed to break up and free rust. Bluing is a form of rust.


YIKES did not know bluing was a form of rust. I have since heeded to the advise of others and am now using CLP on all my firearms THANKS for all he help sorry I didn't realise that the thread was still living


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I use Hoppe's 9 and Hoppe's Elite Gun Oil. Both work great.


----------

